

An act of extraordinary, underwater DIY - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34139309

======
vitorbaptistaa
Could someone explain better how they got breathable air? I didn't understand
BBC's explanation.

~~~
arjie
Rudimentary carbon dioxide scrubbers[0], with a reserve oxygen supply.

0:[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soda_lime#Undersea_use](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soda_lime#Undersea_use)

------
kyberias
Under the sea, under the sea... there'll be no accusations, just friendly
crustaceans under the sea!

